# Best M-Edge cover?



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

Eeek!!      I just bought a K2--refurb.  I have a K1, and have periodically been talking myself out of the K2 since it came out.  Then came the most recent price drop.  Which I actually talked myself out of.  Until this afternoon!!

So, having not paid any attention to the issue of covers since I bought the M-Edge way back when for my K1 (Executive Leather), I feel at a loss.  There are so many M-Edge K2 covers to choose from.

1.  Which cover is the best?  Or, rather, what are the advantages of any one particular cover over the other?

2.  Does the K2 even require a cover  Silly question, I know.  But, honestly, does it absolutely require a cover for the sake of protection?


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

OR....

Do I need to re-think my whole case-buying strategy?

I imagine I'll mostly read the K2 sans case.  So the case would be purely for protection when the K2 is not in use--banging around in my purse and whatnot.

In that case, wouldn't I be better off looking for a basic sleeve-type case?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

We like our covers!  Since I read with a clip-on light at home, I use the cover when I read.  My light doesn't clip well on my K1.  It may be different with the K2, but I don't have a K2.

If you want something very light, the M-Edge Go Jacket is my recommendation.  I have one for my KDX.  I usually use an Oberon with it, but the Go Jacket is very, very lightweight.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have the M-Edge Executive (Leather) for my K2.  I also have the second generation e_Luminator light from M-Edge.  I love them both.
jp


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

M-Edge prodigy covers all bases - pretty lightweight, superior protection, stays closed, easily held for reading, cover folds back easily, lovely colors!


----------



## deb27 (Sep 1, 2009)

I have the M-Edge Go cover and a Mighty Bright XtraFlex2 light. I'm happy with both. I can't tell you which case is best because the Go is the only one I've bought.  I've dragged the Kindle on about 10 flights in the last 2 months and stuffed it in a backpack, in the pocket in the back of an airline seat, in a suitcase and dropped it on the floor.  The case has protected it under all situations.  The case is light enough that it's easy to hold and I like the fact that the front cover folds all the way back around the back so that it doesn't flap around.  It was easy to get the kindle into the case and it's easy to remove.  I've taken it out of the case many times to show it off to someone who has said "Hey!  What is that?"

The Mighty Bright light clips on over both the case and kindle and the light is excellent. However I did learn (the hard way) that if you stuff it in a suitcase, take the batteries out first.  Since the light turns on by just pressing a button, it'll turn on in the suitcase.  So my suitcase was well lighted inside while traveling on the plane


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I have the Medge goes and executive and while I LOVE the cover I dont use a reading light so all that space makes me nuts on the side.  I am not a fan of the clips so I rarely use the Go.  I do use the executive more but beaware there is alot of room if you have no light in it. 

Go is fine if you don't pull your K2 out, which I do.. (go has the clips in it).  IF those options don't work well for you you might want to try another type of case, there are alot of them out there.. thank goodness we have more selection then ever


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> M-Edge prodigy covers all bases - pretty lightweight, superior protection, stays closed, easily held for reading, cover folds back easily, lovely colors!


I second everything, and want to add that the addition of a e-luminator light makes it the perfect cover (for me, at least!).


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

If you want to just have a case to protect your kindle when you're not reading it - try a sleeve style case. Then you can just read your kindle naked. M-Edge offers a 'Touring Sleeve' that is a lightweight neoprene material. Just notice that the zipper only goes about half way around the case (which is the reason I didn't purchase it).









I love my M-Edge 'Latitude Jacket'. It's the exact same size and weight as the Touring Sleeve, but the zipper goes around 3/4 of the case, and it gives you the option to read the kindle inside the case using straps at all four corners. But the case is tight enough that you can slip your kindle inside without using the corner straps - just be careful when you unzip the case, because if it's not secured it will easily slide out. For the additional $5 I decided that the Latitude Jacket would be a bit more versatile for my needs than the Touring Sleeve AND the zippered storage area on the front provides another layer of protection for the screen.


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

I was taking a serious look at the Latitude jacket, but ended up ordering a Borsa Bella sleeve.

The shape of the K2 is so different from the K1, that I found I had to re-evaluate the needs of a cover or a case.

The M-Edge for the K1 not only made a better tactile reading experience, but it kept the K1 in the case without the battery cover constantly sliding off!!

So far, I'm enjoying reading the K2 naked (the K2, that is.  not me!!) but needed something to protect it so I can lug it around in my bag.

However, I'm thinking a Platform might be in my future.  I miss the leather!!


----------



## ClickNextPage (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi Veronica!

I just got a refurb K2, also. I have the Prodigy cover and so far I like it for everyday protection in my handbag. 

I've been considering getting a Touring Sleeve for use on vacations to absolutely minimize the weight in my carry-on bag. Taking a Kindle on vacation and not lugging around travel guides, camera guides and reading material is a high priority. The Prodigy cover isn't too heavy, but when I'm lugging things all over the airport, it seems every ounce matters. (Thanks, Lisa, for the comparison of the two sleeves.)


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

I bought an M-Edge Prodigy cover shortly after my K2 arrived, and have been using it ever since.  I love it, and when they finally released their e-Luminator light it was even better, everything fits perfectly!


----------



## mtcoco (May 2, 2009)

Hello.  I love my 'Latitude Jacket'(mine is red) with e_Luminator light !!  I had other leather case and jackets from M-edge but returned it because it weight almost same as my Oberon and I really wanted was light weight and protect in my purse also use the e_Luminator light
at night in my bed.    

Mtcoco


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I love the new red Latitude too!  I love how easily the cover folds back and I can even clip my Mighty Bright on top (I don't zip it when I fold the cover back) to the front cover and it works great!  I live in Seattle so I deal with very interesting weather, especially rift now.  I literally read any and every chance I can get, so I feel comfortable that it is well protected as I did the upside down shake test.  The cover suprised me on how ridged it was and it's so light.  The pockets were a plus but I don't really think I'll use them.  My main goal was a good sturdy yet a bit flexible cover where I wouldn't mind getting wet or dirty.  The complete zipper around is great too!  I can't say enough!  Coming from a K1 to a new intern. K2 the Latitude cover keeps the sleekness...

Tris


----------

